# Forum Home Renovation Paving  crusher dust vs roadbase

## buts

Hi,
I want to lay pavers on a 10sqm path near the house. I already excavated the area (clay, "M" class) and leveled it. My original plan was to lay 10cm roadbase + 4-5 cm bedding sand. However, a local supplier advised me to use blue metal crusher dust all the way through and lay the pavers just on  top. I still want to do 2 cm sand on  top to level the surface properly. However, I just read in the next thread that the crusher dust keeps the moisture and can result in salt problems. Should I use it ? Or maybe I could use use a layer of roadbase + a layer of crusher dust + sand just on top ?

----------


## mark53

I've only ever used well compacted crusher dust and made sure the area under the pavers is well drained. This should be the case no matter what you lay the pavers on, except if you lay them on concrete. The local council laid hundreds of m2 on the stuff. After 14 odd years they mostly still look OK.

----------


## jamc0984

I havent got a copy, but i believe the Australian Standards (now) for paving not on concrete is Road base and coarse river sand.

----------

